# Paintball AK-47



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Okay a legit Replica is illegal. So I found the following Ak-47 marker. The guy says it is made in a real rifle factory and has all real furnitures. Also made of metal and wood, so I wont be using it for play since this thing would be heavy anyways.

So what if I chop off the C02 line at the bottom and cut off somehow the hopper cyclinder thing at the top? Do you guys think this would make a pretty decent ak-47 wall hang display?

Here are actual photos the guy has sent me.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

airsoft.. no airlines or hoppers to worry about

give me a second ill get some pics for you

do you want realistic? metal/wieght? or cheap?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Canada must suck... I could walk into a sporting goods store and walk out with an AK47 in the matter of 15 minutes.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> airsoft.. no airlines or hoppers to worry about
> 
> give me a second ill get some pics for you
> 
> do you want realistic? metal/wieght? or cheap?


I want realisitic, metal and wood, as similar to the real thing. I dont care about the money.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

what do you want to display something like that for??? save you're money and buy a nice thomas mangelsen print.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> what do you want to display something like that for??? save you're money and buy a nice thomas mangelsen print.


X2 I have a real AK and would never think about hanging it on the wall?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

we live in canada and cannot buy real AK47's


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Regardless, why would you want one on your wall


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

because Sym is a straight up G dude.. any haters come into his house they will see what they will have to deal with


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

mtuttle02 said:


> Regardless, why would you want one on your wall


must be an urbanite thing.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Why? It looks cool. It has a lot of historical significance in my culture. Its art. No I am not a muslim, and dont come from any muslim countries.

Dont try to make this "SYM IS A TERRORIST" mtuttle, I have had enough of that. Just leave my thread dickhead.


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

did i ever say you were a terrorist DickHead?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

stop it now you two dont we need a turf war going on here

what do you think about the 2 i posted sym?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

mtuttle02 said:


> did i ever say you were a terrorist DickHead?


I have and I was also under the impression SYM was female for a long time....apparently she is a he.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Those look ok johhnny all I would have to do is paint the red tip. I cant find any airsoft versions for sale though ?


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

mtuttle02 said:


> did i ever say you were a terrorist DickHead?


Edit: dont you live with your parents- what do they think of your "significance culture, art " idea?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Dad doesnt care if there is a fake gun hanging on his wall at home, mmmkay? He actually thinks it would make a pretty cool display.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

This is priceless.... But dont make fun of him guys... I bought this to hang on my wall:

View attachment 191447


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

keep one side orange so it might save your as if swat busts in you gangsta

www.hobbytron.com

i didnt see anything about them not shipping to canada


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

you cant ship em into Canada.

Its da law


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

get it shipped to the border and go pick it up lol


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> you cant ship em into Canada.
> 
> Its da law


one of many reasons canada sucks!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i found a site that ships to canada i will get gun pics one second

06 enjoy paying for your healthcare









nevermind sym site messed up for me

www.eastcoastairsoft.com


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

America sucks dude !

Sure anyone can walk into Wal-Mart and buy a real deal Ak-47 but that means anyone can also walk into a hotel lobby and massacre a bunch of people. Not Good.

Oh yeah and Americans are fat.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> 06 enjoy paying for your healthcare


you guys pay for your healthcare too... it's part of the massive amount of taxes that your government collects from you.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

But if i get Cancer later on inlife (most of us will) we will get taken care of. Dont say its going to take a long time to receive treatment, because mt Grandma got cancer and got treatment right away.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I live in the US and Canada>America


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> 06 enjoy paying for your healthcare


you guys pay for your healthcare too... it's part of the massive amount of taxes that your government collects from you.
[/quote]
half of that money collected form us goes to taxes, the other half...... well it just goes


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

In Canada you only have to be 19 to smoke and drink. In America you have to be 21. All I can say is PUSSCLOTS.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> In Canada you only have to be 19 to smoke and drink. In America you have to be 21. All I can say is PUSSCLOTS.


ya, cause thats the deciding vote here


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> But if i get Cancer later on inlife (most of us will) we will get taken care of. Dont say its going to take a long time to receive treatment, because mt Grandma got cancer and got treatment right away.


most old people here are on medicare... our system isn't perfect, but neither is yours... i'm not getting raped in taxes to pay for our imperfect system tho


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> In Canada you only have to be 19 to smoke and drink. In America you have to be 21. All I can say is PUSSCLOTS.


18 to smoke here...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Joey'd you live Quebec stop hating. Quebec is soft dog for real. I can't believe you left the hood (brooklyn) for some french ass Fagat town. If I were you I would move to Toronto, where the cops is crooked and the bitches are killers and the triggas hold it down like sri lankan guerillas.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

joedizzlempls said:


> In Canada you only have to be 19 to smoke and drink. In America you have to be 21. All I can say is PUSSCLOTS.


18 to smoke here...
[/quote]

weed is more acceptable in canada


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

dude nothing about canada is hard


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

how are we getting raped by taxes? 13% on certain things.

if i am dying my government steps up to the plate to help me and says f*ck the bills

i dont even consider quebec part of canada.. they dont want to be fine then take your little province and GTFO!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Everytime I hear about Quebec-queers whining about seperating, I just laugh because the rest of the country and the world doesnt give a sh*t about what they have to say.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> how are we getting raped by taxes? 13% on certain things.
> 
> if i am dying my government steps up to the plate to help me and says f*ck the bills
> 
> i dont even consider quebec part of canada.. they dont want to be fine then take your little province and GTFO!


anyhting above 7-8% tax, is serious rapage.
in the states, there is no tax at the corner store, clothes, so on and so forth.
quebec is sadly still part of canada, but its all good, we make the rest of the country look bad


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

exactly

sym those ak's wiegh about 7lbs so pretty close the the real deal.

and if your board go spend $10 on 500bbs set up a box and open fire


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> Everytime I hear about Quebec-queers whining about seperating, I just laugh because the rest of the country and the world doesnt give a sh*t about what they have to say.


ya, its been about 15 years since that was last an issue....... where have you been


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i dont mind the taxes because i dont have to worry about if my family can affored to help me if i get hurt or sick

try like 5 years..

you guys wanna be french then move to france


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Same I dont mind the taxes at all. Atleast my family and my fellow folk are being taken care of in times of need.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> i dont mind the taxes because i dont have to worry about if my family can affored to help me if i get hurt or sick


there is free medicare in the US as well..... most people just dont know about it.
im happy to hear you dont mind paying tax out the ass so other people can go on welfare and other state aided things so people can sit on their ass and be lazy.
me personally, i was raised to work hard for my life and my life alone.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> how are we getting raped by taxes? 13% on certain things.
> 
> if i am dying my government steps up to the plate to help me and says f*ck the bills
> 
> i dont even consider quebec part of canada.. they dont want to be fine then take your little province and GTFO!


13% is a lot... it's pretty common knowledge that your taxes are MUCH higher in canada

if i'm dying or sick, i go to the hospital, get IMMEDIATE treatment for whatever and my insurance company pays the bills

i don't want to get into a canada vs. us argument, i just get tired of hearing the "we get free health care" stuff, cuz you ARE paying for it


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> try like 5 years..
> 
> you guys wanna be french then move to france


can you count?
the last referendum was in 94..........


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

joe we get immediatly attended to also dont know what the point there was


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

All I know is that if we go to war with America, you guys are going to have to deal with a bunch of Canadian Guerilla Teenagers hiding in the woods shooting paintball guns. BOOM headshot.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Sym.. but we got NBKK that guy is a p*ssy we will never win with him


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

AK, you've been lurking for some time now ...so what are you're thoughts?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

he is thinking of going to the alaska boarder with an AK and yelling at SYM going NA NA NANA NA!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Sym.. but we got NBKK that guy is a p*ssy we will never win with him


NBKK? You mean that dude who owns a chihuahua because their "cute", that dude who cries at movies, and tells us housewife stories every week? That guy definitely is a vagina.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> Everytime I hear about Quebec-queers whining about seperating, I just laugh because the rest of the country and the world doesnt give a sh*t about what they have to say.


I thought the rest of the world doesnt give a sh*t about Canada as a whole?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Everytime I hear about Quebec-queers whining about seperating, I just laugh because the rest of the country and the world doesnt give a sh*t about what they have to say.


I thought the rest of the world doesnt give a sh*t about Canada as a whole?
[/quote]

shutup jarhead


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Na TWTR everyone respects Canada, on the other hand the majority of the world views the US as crap. Have you been to Cuba?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

DAMN NATURE YOU SCARY!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> Na TWTR everyone respects Canada, on the other hand the majority of the world views the US as crap. Have you been to Cuba?


The entire world cares more about East African countries than they do Canada. Canada has one thing going for it and thats the hunting.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

thewaythingsr just as stupid as any other american


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Half of Americans cant even point out Canada on a map. I bet if America tried invading us they'd probably end up in Minnesota or somewhere and declare victory after bombing the mall of america.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

and the word "eh"


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> Half of Americans cant even point out Canada on a map. I bet if America tried invading us they'd probably end up in Minnesota or somewhere and declare victory after bombing the mall of america.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

obama thought there was 57 states... nuff said


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Na TWTR everyone respects Canada, on the other hand the majority of the world views the US as crap. Have you been to Cuba?


The entire world cares more about East African countries than they do Canada. Canada has one thing going for it and thats the hunting.
[/quote]

The only thing America has going for it is the booming fast food industry.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Everytime I hear about Quebec-queers whining about seperating, I just laugh because the rest of the country and the world doesnt give a sh*t about what they have to say.


I thought the rest of the world doesnt give a sh*t about Canada as a whole?
[/quote]
amen tot hat brother!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> AK, you've been lurking for some time now ...so what are you're thoughts?


I have no input


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> AK, you've been lurking for some time now ...so what are you're thoughts?


I have no input
[/quote]

Of course he doesnt, who would when their leader is Sarah Palin


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I dare you to venture out of America, and travel to a few places. I dare you to identify yourself as an american. On the contrary Canadians gladly sew the flag on a shirt or backpack and can venture anywhere. That is saying a lot.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> AK, you've been lurking for some time now ...so what are you're thoughts?


I have no input
[/quote]
why should he, let the silly canadians quarrel about their crap country amongst themselves i say!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ICEE said:


> AK, you've been lurking for some time now ...so what are you're thoughts?


I have no input
[/quote]

Of course he doesnt, who would when their leader is Sarah Palin
[/quote]

ahahahah


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ICEE said:


> AK, you've been lurking for some time now ...so what are you're thoughts?


I have no input
[/quote]

Of course he doesnt, who would when their leader is Sarah Palin
[/quote]

She has zero to due with here anymore.......And even when she did she only ran a small town that was unimportant to the big scheme of things anyhow....The time she was gov. she wasn't even liked by many once her views and opinions came to light.

So your point being...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> AK, you've been lurking for some time now ...so what are you're thoughts?


I have no input
[/quote]

Of course he doesnt, who would when their leader is Sarah Palin
[/quote]

ahahahah
[/quote]

didn't she step down like 4-6 months ago....last I heard she was working for fox...and writing notes on her hand.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> AK, you've been lurking for some time now ...so what are you're thoughts?


I have no input
[/quote]

Of course he doesnt, who would when their leader is Sarah Palin
[/quote]

She has zero to due with here anymore.......And even when she did she only ran a small town that was unimportant to the big scheme of things anyhow....The time she was gov. she wasn't even liked by many once her views and opinions came to light.

So your point being...
[/quote]
dude, he's canadian, he has no point...... DUH!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Im not proud to be an American joey


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

When I think America I get one of three images :

1) A fatass chick zipping around Wal-Mart in a scooter

2) A ******* in a trailer park shooting his AR-15 at squirrels

3) William Hung dressed up as uncle same singing the national anthem at a football game, with everyone in the crowd in tears.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm proud to be myself any nothing more.
f*ck nationality-And I could care less what country I live in



speakyourmind said:


> When I think America I get one of three images :
> 
> 1) A fatass chick zipping around Wal-Mart in a scooter
> 
> ...


Now their be one edumacated SOB right here

Your views are sad


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> I'm proud to be myself any nothing more.
> f*ck nationality-And I could care less what country I live in


The world gets better with selfish bastards like u


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ICEE said:


> I'm proud to be myself any nothing more.
> f*ck nationality-And I could care less what country I live in


The world gets better with selfish bastards like u








[/quote]

Showing that sweet ignorance once again there guy.....

Nowhere does it suggest that I am selfish........I donate to charity on a monthly basis


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

When I think of Canada three things come to my mind....

1. Weak ass pussclots w/ fake AK47's on there walls
2. Weak ass pussclots w/ fake AK47's on there walls
3. Weak ass pussclots w/ fake AK47's on there walls

I live in Nebraska and a few years ago lived in a trailer house less than a mile from the river. We never shot squirrels w/ AR's. I did shoot a few doves w/ a BB gun though...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

fishguy1313 said:


> When I think of Canada three things come to my mind....
> 
> 1. Weak ass pussclots w/ fake AK47's on there walls
> 2. Weak ass pussclots w/ fake AK47's on there walls
> ...


You publicly admitted to have been residing in a trailer park, hahahah. When I read fishguys posts all I see is.

1. I used to live in a Trailer Park
2. I used to live in a trailer park
3. I used to live in a trailer Park


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> I'm proud to be myself any nothing more.
> f*ck nationality-And I could care less what country I live in


The world gets better with selfish bastards like u








[/quote]

Showing that sweet ignorance once again there guy.....

Nowhere does it suggest that I am selfish........I donate to charity on a monthly basis








[/quote]

U could care less what country u live in, meaning u could give a f*ck less about the ppl that live in it. GUY


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ICEE said:


> I'm proud to be myself any nothing more.
> f*ck nationality-And I could care less what country I live in


The world gets better with selfish bastards like u








[/quote]

Showing that sweet ignorance once again there guy.....

Nowhere does it suggest that I am selfish........I donate to charity on a monthly basis








[/quote]

U could care less what country u live in, meaning u could give a f*ck less about the ppl that live in it. GUY
[/quote]

Nah man
that just means that I could in US,Canada,Mexico,etc,etc and not be concerned......Has not a dman thing to due with not careing about the people around me...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

well then thats good


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

joey said:


> Everytime I hear about Quebec-queers whining about seperating, I just laugh because the rest of the country and the world doesnt give a sh*t about what they have to say.


I thought the rest of the world doesnt give a sh*t about Canada as a whole?
[/quote]
amen tot hat brother!








[/quote]

17 Hours ? nah man. Mistaken on that Joey 'd . depending on different times of year usually anywhere from 2 -7 hours. but we have plenty of hospitals here.

Whats with all the Canada US hating ? You think we are pussies because we can Barely have Fake Guns and we think your all Loopy for Bringing Your Gun Out for Breakfast with you.

The facts are out in the open , 10,000 US Firearm Deaths a Year. Canada less than 200. Even when you factor in the Population difference here , Its obvious that the United States has a Gun problem. Begining with your easy accessibility to Guns.

anyways , this Thread is pointless . Nobody is gonna change their opinions and thats that.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> Everytime I hear about Quebec-queers whining about seperating, I just laugh because the rest of the country and the world doesnt give a sh*t about what they have to say.


I thought the rest of the world doesnt give a sh*t about Canada as a whole?
[/quote]
amen tot hat brother!








[/quote]

17 Hours ? nah man. Mistaken on that Joey 'd . depending on different times of year usually anywhere from 2 -7 hours. but we have plenty of hospitals here.

Whats with all the Canada US hating ? You think we are pussies because we can Barely have Fake Guns and we think your all Loopy for Bringing Your Gun Out for Breakfast with you.

The facts are out in the open , 10,000 US Firearm Deaths a Year. Canada less than 200. Even when you factor in the Population difference here , Its obvious that the United States has a Gun problem. Begining with your easy accessibility to Guns.

anyways , this Thread is pointless . Nobody is gonna change their opinions and thats that.
[/quote]

I've never brought my gun to breakfast with me... Just lunch and dinner...


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

fishguy1313 said:


> When I think of Canada three things come to my mind....
> 
> 1. Weak ass pussclots w/ fake AK47's on there walls
> 2. Weak ass pussclots w/ fake AK47's on there walls
> ...


You publicly admitted to have been residing in a trailer park, hahahah. When I read fishguys posts all I see is.

1. I used to live in a Trailer Park
2. I used to live in a trailer park
3. I used to live in a trailer Park
[/quote]

From what I've read, you live in your parent's house. How old are you? I hope you are under 20. And FYI, hanging toys on your parent's walls and calling it art is something only Canadians must do. Why don't you buy a decent painting like 06 C6 suggested??? Oh, yeah. I read on the internet that Canadians have much smaller brains and penis' than Americans... So there...
[/quote]

You are one Dumb Hillbilly who Gives decent Americans a Bad name.
Shut Your mouth Before I Kick Your sister in the Chin and watch her bite half Your dick off.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> When I think of Canada three things come to my mind....
> 
> 1. Weak ass pussclots w/ fake AK47's on there walls
> 2. Weak ass pussclots w/ fake AK47's on there walls
> ...


You publicly admitted to have been residing in a trailer park, hahahah. When I read fishguys posts all I see is.

1. I used to live in a Trailer Park
2. I used to live in a trailer park
3. I used to live in a trailer Park
[/quote]

so how many more olympians you folks planing on killing? first to kill one in the last 40 some years...way to raise the bar.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

You guys will find this amusing. This is an incident list of Nebraska Hunter injuries this last year. I just copied this off NRD. Hey, we only had 2 deaths this last hunting season. That's not that bad...

! January 28 - Lancaster County- Quail hunting - 48 year old shooter fired at a flying quail and hit 49 year old victim
in the face with shotgun pellets. BE SURE OF YOUR TARGET AND WHAT IS BEYOND IT. Never fire at sound
or movement and always identify your target before shooting.
! February 13 - Loup County - Coyote hunting - 19 year old victim was stalking a coyote and slipped on ice covered
snow, shooting self in the leg with a .22 handgun. Muzzle Control is vital. Always control where the muzzle of
your firearm is pointed and never allow it to be pointed at your self or someone else.
! March 14 - Dawson County - Squirrel Hunting - 22 year old victim was illegally hunting squirrels. Victim was
carrying a loaded .22 handgun in his hand and slipped and fell going down a creek bank, the handgun discharged
into his groin. Never climb over or under a fence, into or out of a tree or jump a ditch with a loaded gun.
Muzzle Control is vital. Always control where the muzzle of your firearm is pointed and never allow it to be
pointed at your self or someone else.
! April 6 - Buffalo County - Prairie Dog Hunting - 18 year old shooter shot his 17 year old hunting companion in the
leg while loading a .22 rifle. Muzzle Control is vital. Always control where the muzzle of your firearm is
pointed and never allow it to be pointed at your self or someone else. Never point a gun at anything you do
not want to shoot.
! May 24 - Buffalo County - Possum hunting - 20 year old shooter was seated in the back seat of a vehicle on a
road, at night and attempted to illegally shoot a possum. The 20 year old front seat passenger reached out to move
the mirror out of the way and was shot in the arm by the shooter. Muzzle Control is vital. Always control where
the muzzle of your firearm is pointed and never allow it to be pointed at your self or someone else. Never
point a gun at anything you do not want to shoot. Avoid alcoholic beverages medication and other mind
altering drugs before and during shooting and hunting outings.
! June 6 - Wheeler County - Frog Hunting - 17 year old shooter was illegally shooting at frogs on a pond, the .22
bullet he fired at a frog, ricochet off the water hitting the 16 year old victim fishing on the opposite bank killing him.
Never shoot at a flat, hard surface or water.
! September 5 - Lancaster County - Dove Hunting - 22 year old shooter was hunting doves in dense fog and fired
at a flying dove. The non-hunting victims both 22 years old were sitting on a blanket on the edge of a lake a short
distance away and both were hit in the head and neck with pellets. BE SURE OF YOUR TARGET AND WHAT IS
BEYOND IT. Never fire at sound or movement and always identify your target before shooting.
! November 11 - Dixon County - Trapping / Hunting - 18 year old victim had his loaded handgun in a holster on his
shoulder. When he placed a beaver carcass into the back of a pickup the handgun discharged into his abdomen.
Unload guns when not in use.
! November 15 - Saline County - Deer Hunting - 17 year old victim was clearing the obstructed barrel of his loaded
308 rifle with his right hand and "touched" the trigger with his left hand discharging the rifle. Muzzle Control is
vital. Always control where the muzzle of your firearm is pointed and never allow it to be pointed at your
self or someone else. Never point a gun at anything you do not want to shoot.
! November 20 - Rock County - Deer Hunting - 26year old victim was driving a vehicle and at the same time trying
clear a jammed lever action .45 caliber rifle when it discharged into his left ankle and foot. Muzzle Control is vital.
Always control where the muzzle of your firearm is pointed and never allow it to be pointed at your self or
someone else. Never point a gun at anything you do not want to shoot.
! November 26 - Cuming County - Raccoon Hunting - 19 year old victim was holding a loaded .22 rifle with the
muzzle on his foot when it discharged into his foot. Muzzle Control is vital. Always control where the muzzle of
your firearm is pointed and never allow it to be pointed at your self or someone else. Never point a gun at
anything you do not want to shoot.
! December 21 - Saunders County - Upland Bird Hunting - 41 year old victim slipped in the snow and fatally shot
self with a shotgun. Muzzle Control is vital. Always control where the muzzle of your firearm is pointed and
never allow it to be pointed at your self or someone else. Never point a gun at anything you do not want to
shoot.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> When I think of Canada three things come to my mind....
> 
> 1. Weak ass pussclots w/ fake AK47's on there walls
> 2. Weak ass pussclots w/ fake AK47's on there walls
> ...


You publicly admitted to have been residing in a trailer park, hahahah. When I read fishguys posts all I see is.

1. I used to live in a Trailer Park
2. I used to live in a trailer park
3. I used to live in a trailer Park
[/quote]

so how many more olympians you folks planing on killing? first to kill one in the last 40 some years...way to raise the bar.
[/quote]

Only 1 Per every 6 Failing American Hockey Franchises.
Your athletes are next Muahahahaha.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

are you handicapped?


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Hockey is the only sport I know of that makes American baseball look intresting.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> are you handicapped?


Why do you ask ?


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Jon87 said:


> The facts are out in the open , 10,000 US Firearm Deaths a Year. Canada less than 200. Even when you factor in the Population difference here , Its obvious that the United States has a Gun problem. Begining with your easy accessibility to Guns.
> 
> anyways , this Thread is pointless . Nobody is gonna change their opinions and thats that.


So what. Every country has its negative traits. Canada Ranks higher than the US in Assault victims, drug offenses, and higher suicide rates(probably because they live in canada). We kill more people, you Canadians just kill yourselves. And remember, to come ahead of the 300,000,000 people in the US in terms of assault victims, drug offenses and suicide rates. Thats kind of pathetic.

This link shows just murders but if you click on any country you can see the rates.

http://www.nationmaster.com/graph/cri_mur_...ders-per-capita


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Jon87 said:


> When I think of Canada three things come to my mind....
> 
> 1. Weak ass pussclots w/ fake AK47's on there walls
> 2. Weak ass pussclots w/ fake AK47's on there walls
> ...


You publicly admitted to have been residing in a trailer park, hahahah. When I read fishguys posts all I see is.

1. I used to live in a Trailer Park
2. I used to live in a trailer park
3. I used to live in a trailer Park
[/quote]

From what I've read, you live in your parent's house. How old are you? I hope you are under 20. And FYI, hanging toys on your parent's walls and calling it art is something only Canadians must do. Why don't you buy a decent painting like 06 C6 suggested??? Oh, yeah. I read on the internet that Canadians have much smaller brains and penis' than Americans... So there...
[/quote]

You are one Dumb Hillbilly who Gives decent Americans a Bad name.
Shut Your mouth Before I Kick Your sister in the Chin and watch her bite half Your dick off.
[/quote]

That is good stuff







^^^ However, I don't have a sister. I got a few brothers though.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Jon87 said:


> are you handicapped?


Why do you ask ?
[/quote]

You want to know why? Because he thinks your in your teens, and we all know how much 06 loves teenage boys. He's asking if your handicapped so it would make it that much easier for him to solicit you. Sexually.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Jon87 said:


> are you handicapped?


Why do you ask ?
[/quote]

just curious if the shoe fits..lol


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

fishguy1313 said:


> Hockey is the only sport I know of that makes American baseball look intresting.


I bet You love it when Coach Gives you a Big Manly slap on Your ass dont ya ?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Jon87 said:


> Hockey is the only sport I know of that makes American baseball look intresting.


I bet You love it when Coach Gives you a Big Manly slap on Your ass dont ya ?
[/quote]


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> are you handicapped?


Why do you ask ?
[/quote]

just curious if the shoe fits..lol
[/quote]

So your looking For middle aged Handicapped Teenage Boys ? well the Shoe Doesnt Fit...
But ive got something that Fits You , its called the Description of a Homosexual , Sadistic , Pediphile


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

it's funny that SYM hasn't gotten over her daddy issues yet.... isn't canada also ranked second behind china in the slave trade...at least thats where I got mine.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> it's funny that SYM hasn't gotten over her daddy issues yet.... isn't canada also ranked second behind china in the slave trade...at least thats where I got mine.


06 driving up here in your white van and kidnapping that 9th grader is not called slavery.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Jon87 said:


> Hockey is the only sport I know of that makes American baseball look intresting.


I bet You love it when Coach Gives you a Big Manly slap on Your ass dont ya ?
[/quote]


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

:laugh: classic


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Dude there is nothing classic about your white astro van where you shag young boys in by the river.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I love it when I'm watching South Park and they are in Canada. All the Canadians are driving their cars w/ square rims and tires.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

speakyourmind said:


> Dude there is nothing classic about your white astro van where you shag young boys in by the river.


He lives conveniently close to a river also.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm heading to McDonald's... Does anyone want anything?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

fishguy1313 said:


> I'm heading to McDonald's... Does anyone want anything?


Your a good sport.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

fishguy1313 said:


> I love it when I'm watching South Park and they are in Canada. All the Canadians are driving their cars w/ square rims and tires.


My favorite south Park is when They Drive to Nebraska complaining the whole time , and all Cartmans family there are a bunch of Dumb Degenerate Hillbillies.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

For the record, the house in the background of my avatar is mine. It's not on axles or tires... It's a real house... with a real foundation....

How did trailer parks get such a bad name anyway?? It's kind of like camping...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I was joking fishguy, to be honest I like America and Trailer Parks.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> I'm heading to McDonald's... Does anyone want anything?


Your a good sport.
[/quote]


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Jon87 said:


> I love it when I'm watching South Park and they are in Canada. All the Canadians are driving their cars w/ square rims and tires.


My favorite south Park is when They Drive to Nebraska complaining the whole time , and all Cartmans family there are a bunch of Dumb Degenerate *Hill*billies.
[/quote]

it's surprisingly flat here in NE unless you live in the pine ridge...we prefer the term flatbillys!


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

fishguy1313 said:


> For the record, the house in the background of my avatar is mine. It's not on axles or tires... It's a real house... with a real foundation....
> 
> How did trailer parks get such a bad name anyway?? It's kind of like camping...


I still consider "Modular" homes , Fancy Trailers.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> I love it when I'm watching South Park and they are in Canada. All the Canadians are driving their cars w/ square rims and tires.


My favorite south Park is when They Drive to Nebraska complaining the whole time , and all Cartmans family there are a bunch of Dumb Degenerate *Hill*billies.
[/quote]

it's surprisingly flat here in NE unless you live in the pine ridge...we prefer the term flatbillys!
[/quote]

06 C6 - You should write a book. --------------------------Where's pine ridge?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

America is statistically better than Canada by exactly 32.76449949 %, I have checked!

/hears Jon87 in the background scream "CHECK IT AGAIN"


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

06 just cant admit that foreign cars are better :nod:


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

Jon87 said:


> For the record, the house in the background of my avatar is mine. It's not on axles or tires... It's a real house... with a real foundation....
> 
> How did trailer parks get such a bad name anyway?? It's kind of like camping...


I still consider "Modular" homes , Fancy Trailers.
[/quote]

agreed.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ICEE said:


> 06 just cant admit that foreign cars are better :nod:


Oh? In his book "Confessions of a Nebraskan Sex Offender" he stated foreign teen age boys were always better.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

fishguy1313 said:


> I love it when I'm watching South Park and they are in Canada. All the Canadians are driving their cars w/ square rims and tires.


My favorite south Park is when They Drive to Nebraska complaining the whole time , and all Cartmans family there are a bunch of Dumb Degenerate *Hill*billies.
[/quote]

it's surprisingly flat here in NE unless you live in the pine ridge...we prefer the term flatbillys!
[/quote]

06 C6 - You should write a book. --------------------------Where's pine ridge?
[/quote]

our pine ridge is between the Niobrara River and the White River in far northwestern Nebraska (a small section extends into South Dakota). The high tableland between the rivers has been eroded into a region of forested buttes, ridges and canyons.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm just glad our neighbors are a bunch of pussclots with no guns. We are happy to have you worthless bastards attatched to us. Hang your plastic guns and be proud for that is all you have.... I guess you have hockey too, but that sucks. It's yours.... Good night p fury world. I have to work in the morning becuase that's what hard working Americans do. Canada - you probably don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ITS MADE OF METAL AND WOOD NOT PLASTIC, IT HAS REAL AK-47 PARTS OMG

Can someone even say that its atleast even in the tinyest bit pretty cool. f*ck.

AND FISHGUY I WRK 55 HOURS WEEKLY


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

speakyourmind said:


> ITS MADE OF METAL AND WOOD NOT PLASTIC, IT HAS REAL AK-47 PARTS OMG
> 
> Can someone even say that its atleast even in the tinyest bit pretty cool. f*ck.


it'd be cool to shoot pop cans in the backyard if i was 12, but hanging on the wall in my living room as a piece of art... not so much


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

f*ck you joe

Im just going to get the actual replica and risk getting thrown into jail. According to the guy he got it

"I bought it at a military surplus store for 300"


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

ICEE said:


> 06 just cant admit that foreign cars are better :nod:


yea between Toy and Honda have recalled 9 million cars worldwide largest auto recall in history! whats GM's ad "may the best car win" it took ford 7 years to come back from the firestone ordeal ,but the tire issue didn't didn't shut down production...


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I Didnt mind it. I dont mind Guns. But our Government recognizes that having a weapon intended for Killing just isnt for everyone.
therefore we dont allow general population to walk around with them.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Jon87 said:


> I Didnt mind it. I dont mind Guns. But our Government recognizes that having a weapon intended for Killing just isnt for everyone.
> therefore we dont allow general population to walk around with them.


20 some more post and we hit 5 pages.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

RNR close this f*cker


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

you're the one that AFU'ed this thread...keep it open out of spite!


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I just dont understand How Americans thing its ok to be able to carry Guns around with them in Public for Protection.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

speakyourmind said:


> RNR close this f*cker


Ding Ding...


----------

